# Paint Colors for Gard'n Mast'r Gard'n All



## jjanitor (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

I finally got the engine running on my GM. I was wondering if anyone knows what the original color of the engine was? It is a Briggs model 23. The air inlet tube for the carb is the dark green. There is no color at all on the rest of the engine. I looked around and it seems like people have painted the engines green, black or silver. I would like to know what was originally on the engine.

Also, does anyone know what the original color on these tractors is called and where I can get paint for it?

Thanks,
John


----------

